# Vanishing Point - Final Scene - 1/64



## mcm

This diorama was made with two matchbox tractors and one Johnny Lightning Dodge Challenger 70, 1/64 scale.

Enjoy it!!

Regards
MCM


----------



## CJTORINO

Thats Great! I do enjoy watching that movie.
of course, I recognise all the scenes in Denver when the movie begins,
and when Kowalski is driving down colfax. (a major east west boulevard).
The scenes in glenwood canyon while I-70 is still being built up, and the chase through Rifle Colorado are cool too.
Your final scene diorama is killer.


----------



## roadrner

Just like the real thing! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Zorro

_Very_ cool! One of my favorite movies of the early 70s. I'd also like to see a diorama of the nekkid hippie chick on the motorcycle.


----------



## WarbirdTA

Very nice.
I like it!

George


----------



## gunn

fantastic job.
i have always planned on doing this one but keep putting it off.
i hope you will post this on the custom site here. we all enjoy dioramas there also.
later gunn


----------



## junkman1

Very nice dio of one of a classic film........you did it justice. Keep up the good work.
Pat


----------



## 69Stang

Wonderful job, truly a moment frozen in time. Almost spooky knowing what comes next!


----------



## bert model maker

Nice !!! I was going to do something like that with my revelle 1/25 vanishing point challengers. these have the correct colorado license plates with OA 5599 on the front and back. Yours looks great, nice road grime detailing.


----------



## dipstick

Very Cool!


----------



## mcdougall

Great dio from a Classic Movie...hey just a quick question...Does anyone make blurred tire decals in order to give a forced perspective of speed?
...and possibly a blurred background picture?
You've done a Great job here :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Stangfreak

Awesome... Just pure awesome !!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

This is fantastic - Nice Job!

One nit-picky thing, however . . . the rear tire seems to be off-kilter, as if it is turned to the left. Maybe it is the perspective of the shot, but it could be a slightly bent axle.

Do you plan on doing the next frame with the white '67 Camaro just about to hit the dozers? :wave:


----------



## 571502dr

I thought I was the only one who liked that movie. I am a major 70's car chase movie freak, drives my wife crazy..... Awesome scene mcm.


----------



## 98whitelightnin

571502dr said:


> I thought I was the only one who liked that movie. I am a major 70's car chase movie freak, drives my wife crazy..... Awesome scene mcm.


I am the same way and my wife just doesnt understand.:freak: If anyone has an extra white challenger like this I would be interested in buying it.


----------



## 571502dr

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=98558&stc=1&d=1262916779

This is my Dirty Mary Crazy Larry 69 Charger R/T.
I think we should have a tv/movie section for all these old cool muscle cars.

I hope this works alright, I am not use to posting photos.


----------



## 98whitelightnin

571502dr said:


> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=98558&stc=1&d=1262916779
> 
> This is my Dirty Mary Crazy Larry 69 Charger R/T.
> I think we should have a tv/movie section for all these old cool muscle cars.
> 
> I hope this works alright, I am not use to posting photos.


Who makes this car and what scale is it?


----------



## jeepster

Nice diorama. Gave me a flashback to that fun 70's flick.


----------



## bucwheat

I saw that movie about 10 times,mainly because I had a 70 Challenger,actually the final scene with the car crashed into the Bulldoziers was a 68 Camaro.Next time you see it check it out.


----------

